# Flow Flite 2 Binding Question?



## SnowboardRX (Dec 8, 2010)

Hey guys,
I just received my Flow's and had a question of whether or not I should exchange them.
I wear a size 11 boot and purchased the Large bindings. It said that size 11 was the max for that. After an hour or so of tweaking the bindings to be the biggest I could get them. I think I got a way to get my boots in just enough.
My question is tho, since the wire is so tight as it is now, does it have a really good chance of snapping now?
Also, if snow gets in between, its probably going to hinder it and make it harder to get them on right?
So should I return them and go with the extra large bindings or am I going to be good?
And if I go with the X Large bindings should that still be alright on my board even tho it's not a wide one? (K2 Anagram 155)

Any input on this would be great.
Thanks,

EDIT: I will mostly be using these to do jumps in the park.


----------



## SnowboardRX (Dec 8, 2010)

Seriously??? No one here to help at all?


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

This isn't much help. But I have a feeling I"m going to be looking at a similar dilemma in the next few days. My flows are on the way. Size 11 boot and large bindings. Let me know what you decide to do, I'll probably be following along for the ride.


----------



## SnowboardRX (Dec 8, 2010)

Well, after much tweaking, I got it to fit but its weird now.
I can barely get it in but it works, but when its on, the heel seems loose now.
I am worried tho of the cable busting even tho it does have some slack now.

Nefarious, let me know how your situation goes.
Thanks,


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I just set up 3 pairs of flow's.

You do not need the power strap as tight as you would in a 2 strap boot. My boots and my kids, the 2 others, are just snug. Make sure the strap is even on all sides of the boot not pulled more to one side or the other.

I hope this helps
-Slyder

Sidenote: My boy bought the flite 2's I returned them for the M9's


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

I'll post later tonight. UPS delivered today. Should be setting it up in the next few hours.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

In my experience, until you get to the metal chasis and parts, Flows aren't that great. any of the NXT line are top notch, below that, it's so so.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I have the NXT's, my oldest has the M9's, I like them, my middle has the "Five's", good but I"m not happy with the racthets on the Five's.
Don't forget the Flite's are their entry level binding. Nothing wrong with that but it is what it is.

-Slyder


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

Got my super cheapo Flites today. Can really tell the difference after looking at some NXT's at the board shop today. Mounted and fitted in a matter of 20 minutes. Size 11 boot and they fit like a glove. 

Not having any issues locking in yet. We'll see how it goes on the hill tomorrow. Supposed to get a few inches along with some freezing rain. Should be an interesting experience. 

RX, I'd recommend making sure the bindings are centered. Pull down really hard while standing and make sure to tighten/loosen the cable. Mine felt too tight until I loosened it. Other than that...make sure your boot is ALL the way back against the high back before you adjust the bindings. Little things, overall...but issues that I fought through quickly in the process. Hope you get it set and shred. Let me know if you have any luck.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

The 1st time setting them up is a bit to get used to. I have to redo mine a lot as I didnt take into consideration my roof rack DOOOO. I have to fold the high backs down to get 4 boards up there. So I have gotten real good at resetting my set up everytime I get to the hill. 

-Slyder


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

I strapped in again in my living room and faked some butters. ollied a few times. moved around a lot. I noticed some loose room in my toe area on both feet. I was able to re-strap them both tighter and now I'm snug as can be, and can still easily pop the high back up (even with the cable super tight).

Keep toying with them. These were the first bindings I've ever set up in my life and It wasn't half as painful as I thought. I've noticed on my back foot that it's a little challenging to get the boot in there properly. I rest it as low on the high back as I can and then gradually pull up to slip the boot into place. Fits like a glove. :thumbsup:


----------

